# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contabilità, bilancio e operazioni straordinarie  Operazioni escluse, fuori campo o non soggette ad Iva

## Sezz

Salve, 
esiste differenza tra l'indicazione in fattura dei seguenti termini:
- esclusa Iva;
- fuori campo iva;
- non soggetta ad iva?? 
Secondo me, dovrebbero indicare la stessa cosa, cioè la mancanza di uno dei reguisiti per l'applicazione dell'iva. Cosa ne pensate?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Salve, 
> esiste differenza tra l'indicazione in fattura dei seguenti termini:
> - esclusa Iva;
> - fuori campo iva;
> - non soggetta ad iva?? 
> Secondo me, dovrebbero indicare la stessa cosa, cioè la mancanza di uno dei reguisiti per l'applicazione dell'iva. Cosa ne pensate?

  Grosso modo, siamo d'accordo. 
ciao

----------


## Sezz

> Grosso modo, siamo d'accordo. 
> ciao

  Grazie della conferma. 
Ciao

----------


## iam

> Grosso modo, siamo d'accordo. 
> ciao

  Molto.... grosso modo  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Rob62

scusate, perché grosso modo? A volte c'è chi fa confusione fra esente, non imponibile ed escluso dal campo IVA, utilizzando in modo improprio  i primi due per intendere il terzo, ma si tratta di carenze terminologiche di chi le usa. 
Ma "fuori campo" e "non soggetto" dovrebbero equivalere solo a "escluso", almeno in tutti i casi che ho visto. 
Cos'altro potrebbero significare?  :Confused:  
Ciao 
Roberto

----------


## Lolly74

> scusate, perché grosso modo? A volte c'è chi fa confusione fra esente, non imponibile ed escluso dal campo IVA, utilizzando in modo improprio  i primi due per intendere il terzo, ma si tratta di carenze terminologiche di chi le usa. 
> Ma "fuori campo" e "non soggetto" dovrebbero equivalere solo a "escluso", almeno in tutti i casi che ho visto. 
> Cos'altro potrebbero significare?  
> Ciao 
> Roberto

  Hai presente il DPR 633/72? .... prova a leggere gli articoli che si riferiscono a 
- operazioni esenti
- operazioni non imponibili
- operazioni escluse

----------


## kennedy08

> scusate, perché grosso modo? A volte c'è chi fa confusione fra esente, non imponibile ed escluso dal campo IVA, utilizzando in modo improprio  i primi due per intendere il terzo, ma si tratta di carenze terminologiche di chi le usa. 
> Ma "fuori campo" e "non soggetto" dovrebbero equivalere solo a "escluso", almeno in tutti i casi che ho visto. 
> Cos'altro potrebbero significare?  
> Ciao 
> Roberto

  Ci provo: 
Fuori campo e' cio' che non e' ne' cessione di beni ne' prestazione di servizi (cfr Articolo 1 DPR 633/72) 
Escluso quando una norma esplicitamente esclude l'operazione dall'applicazione del DPR 633/72 
Non soggetto quando non ha requisiti soggettivi o oggettivi per l'applicazione del DPR 633/72

----------


## iam

> Ci provo: 
> Fuori campo e' cio' che non e' ne' cessione di beni ne' prestazione di servizi (cfr Articolo 1 DPR 633/72) 
> Escluso quando una norma esplicitamente esclude l'operazione dall'applicazione del DPR 633/72 
> Non soggetto quando non ha requisiti soggettivi o oggettivi per l'applicazione del DPR 633/72

   :Wink:   :Wink:  Quoto 
ma era così... tanto per la dialettica forumistica la mia precisazione, visto che comunque in nessuno di questi casi è contemplata l'emissione della fattura cui invece faceva riferimento Sezz

----------


## Rob62

> Quoto 
> ma era così... tanto per la dialettica forumistica la mia precisazione, visto che comunque in nessuno di questi casi è contemplata l'emissione della fattura cui invece faceva riferimento Sezz

  in effetti  quello di cui intendevo chiedere conferma era che in ogni caso si trattava di operazioni che esulano dal campo IVA, a differenza di esente e non imponibile. 
Ciao
Roberto

----------


## dott.mamo

> Ci provo: 
> Fuori campo e' cio' che non e' ne' cessione di beni ne' prestazione di servizi (cfr Articolo 1 DPR 633/72) 
> Escluso quando una norma esplicitamente esclude l'operazione dall'applicazione del DPR 633/72 
> Non soggetto quando non ha requisiti soggettivi o oggettivi per l'applicazione del DPR 633/72

  
"Fuori campo" e "non imponibili" dicono in pratica la stessa cosa e oltre che per mancanza di requisiti (artt. 1, 2 e 3) valgono anche per i casi di non territorialità (art. 1  e quindi art. 7).

----------


## danilo sciuto

> "Fuori campo" e "non imponibili" dicono in pratica la stessa cosa e oltre che per mancanza di requisiti (artt. 1, 2 e 3) valgono anche per i casi di non territorialità (art. 1  e quindi art. 7).

  Calma, dottore .....  :Smile:  
Ho capito quello che vuoi dire, ma magari chi legge che    

> "Fuori campo" e "non imponibili" dicono in pratica la stessa cosa

  può pensare erratamente .... 
Quoto la distinzione di kennedy. 
ciao

----------


## dott.mamo

Intendevo dire che se non si soddisfano i requisiti oggettivi (cessione di beni o prestazioni di servizi) o soggettivi (svolte da soggetti passivi IVA) o territoriali (art. 7), l'operazione è fuori campo iva.
Precisamente è non imponibile l'operazione ad es. di esportazione (art. 8).

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Un'operazione non imponibile art. 8 entra in dichiarazione IVA pur non producendo effetti in termini di imposta; quindi &#232; giuridicamente rilevante agli effetti del tributo.  
Un'operazione "fuori campo" o "extra IVA" o "Non IVA" o "esclusa da IVA" (tutte espressioni che individuano un nucleo di operazioni irrilevanti agli effetti dell'IVA) non viene proprio considerata ai fini della dichiarazione IVA. 
Qual &#232; la conseguenza: che non indicare nei registri IVA, nella liquidazione IVA (ormai soppressa) e nella dichiarazione IVA un'operazione non imponibile determina sanzioni a carico dell'impresa; mentre per le operazioni fuori campo IVA e compagnia cantando, no. 
Saluti

----------


## ainop

Chiedo una conferma:
un'operazione di acquisto/cessione nei confronti di uno stato UE è non imponibile.
un'operazione di acquisto/cessione nei confronti di uno stato EXTRAUE è non imponibile, allo stesso modo. Giusto? Oppure quest'ultima è non soggetta?

----------

